# Burton Ruler leather peeling



## zell (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I've recently got a brand new pair of Burton Ruler and used them only 2 times. They are however peeling on the sides (approximately where the bindings are) and I'm afraid that in a couple more rides they will lose their impermeability. 

Is that normal? Before buying them I read a few reviews, but none of them was mentioning this issue.
Is there anything I can do to prevent more damage?

Would they be covered by warranty?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mikemack03 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like your binding is digging in big time!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

tape up any sharp edges on hour straps.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Are your bindings sized appropriately for your boots?


----------



## zell (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, so it's the bindings fault rather than poor quality of the boots from what I gather here.

Well, I've actually rented the board and the bindings the two times I've used those boots, however the bindings seemed to be fitting fine (not too tight nor too loose). The first were Rossignol Temptations, while the second some random Head bindings.

ISsthere anything I can do to the boots themselves to prevent further damage/peeling to the sides?

Thanks!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

zell said:


> Ok, so it's the bindings fault rather than poor quality of the boots from what I gather here.
> 
> Well, I've actually rented the board and the bindings the two times I've used those boots, however the bindings seemed to be fitting fine (not too tight nor too loose). The first were Rossignol Temptations, while the second some random Head bindings.
> 
> ...


if its real leather it should not peel. if its bonded faux leather then it probably will but who knows.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

zell said:


> Ok, so it's the bindings fault rather than poor quality of the boots from what I gather here.
> 
> Well, I've actually rented the board and the bindings the two times I've used those boots, however the bindings seemed to be fitting fine (not too tight nor too loose). The first were Rossignol Temptations, while the second some random Head bindings.
> 
> ...


Paint this stuff on the suspect panel. That doesn't look like real leather in the photo, but the stuff should still protect it.

Toe Armor Boot Protection : Cabela's


----------



## zell (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for your reply guys!

It is indeed faux leather, and if I touch it with my fingers will lift and peel.

Will try to find this Toe Armor and apply it, maybe it will work even if it's not real leather :dunno:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Zell, its the bindings rubbing on the boots....it is nothing but usually wear. If you want to do something use McNett "Freesole" and look at the link below

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

same thing occured with mine, but also the bond from the sole is starting to separate a little from the sole and shoe. Got some shoe goo to fix it and good to go.

It's only cosmetics. Just go shred and don't worry about it. No one is looking at your boots anyways.


----------

